# Raubfischanglertreff am Großen Meer



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2003)

Unser Partner Ferienhausbetreuung Großes Meer hat ein Top – Angebot für alle Raubfischangler!! Wer Zeit und Lust hat, diese großartigen Gewässer unter fachkundiger Führung kennen zu lernen, sollte sich unbedingt an dieses Angebot halten.
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=raubfischanglertreffen


----------



## wolle (30. März 2003)

@ Thomas 9904
das ließt sich aber gut,vieleicht kann ich es einrichten und dran
teilnehmen #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2003)

Das ist das Schöne bei den Anglerboard - Partnern:
Die machen nicht nur einfach Werbung, die bieten den AB - MEmbern richtig was :m


----------



## karausche (30. März 2003)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

hier noch ein aktueller Nachtrag zum Raubfischtreffen in Ostfriesland am Großen Meer.

Anmeldeschluss ist der 01.09.2003
Neben dem bekanntem Programmablauf wird es für die Teilnehmer noch einige Überraschungen geben! 
Mitmachen lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!

Wir freuen uns auf Euch!

Herzliche Grüße aus Ostfriesland #h 

Claudia und Michael Behrendt
Ferienhausbetreuung "Großes Meer"


----------



## Guen (30. März 2003)

Darf ich auch vorbeischauen  ?

Gruss Guen


----------



## karausche (30. März 2003)

@ Guen

Hallo Guen,

selbstverständlich freuen wir uns über Deinen Besuch!

Gruß
Claudia und Michael


----------



## angeltreff (30. März 2003)

@ karausche

Ich werde es auf jeden Fall auch versuchen, mal sehen, ob es terminlich klappt.


----------



## karausche (31. März 2003)

Wäre schön, wenn es klappt. Schließlich ist es ja auch in gewisserweise ein AB-Treffen, so lernt man sich untereinander auch mal persönlich kennen. Wir denken, wir haben sicher viel Spaß beim angeln an unseren Gewässern. Hier sind wir ganz unter uns und können uns ganz auf unseren Fischfang konzentrieren. 

Gruß 
Michael und Claudia (Ostfriesland)


----------



## leguan8 (1. April 2003)

Ich habe mich gerade angemeldet zum Raubfischangeln.

    :q :q :q :q


----------



## Der_Fischer1982 (1. April 2003)

Ich würde da an sich auch mitmachen nur wenn ich den Preis lese sträuben sich mir als armen Schüler die Nackenhaare.


----------



## leguan8 (3. April 2003)

ich habe heute die anmeldebestätigung bekommen. ich freue mich schon.


----------

